# Is my mom a furry?



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was eight, my mom came up with the idea of us dressing up as animals for halloween. She sewed two tails together, and made half the face of a fur suit for me. I haven't thought about it for quite a long time now, but I wore the costume three years in a row. She got me to dress up as a wolf, and her a cat.

Would she be considered a furry


----------



## Marodi (Aug 2, 2009)

Nope


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 2, 2009)

if it was for halloween, then probably not.

if she dresses like a cat anytime else, then she probably is.


----------



## Kyto (Aug 2, 2009)

Unless she's into the furry fandom or anthro animals (which I highly doubt), no, she's not a furry. That is, assuming she isn't _obsessed_ with fursuits.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 2, 2009)

Probably not. :\


----------



## Asswings (Aug 2, 2009)

Dude, my dad has a signed copy of Omaha the cat dancer (Furry porn comic)

And he's not a furry. Your mom isn't.


----------



## Seas (Aug 2, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> if it was for halloween, then probably not.
> 
> if she dresses like a cat anytime else, then she probably is.



Basically this.

Just like most people who dress up as zombies on halloween are probably not necrophiliac :V


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 3, 2009)

yiff her to find out, its shes down then yes... yes she is.


My mom made me a bee and dinosaur costume when I was about 2 & 3 and they were both badass. I prey to god my Mom was not a furry.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Hehe funny thing. My mom just said she had a dreanm about me being a wolf that was  about 6ft high and it stood on all 2 feet. Its real confusing lol. Well as for your mom, I say she might just have the same interest as a furry, You might even want to recruit her lol but that seems like a real bad idea lol. Well i got to say your luicky to have someon who made costumes for ya like that.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 3, 2009)

Not as odd as that story may seem, Rogswolf. The founders of Rome--Romulus and Remus--were adopted by a wolfess, as the legend goes. She and her human cubs were immortalized in bronze IIRC.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 3, 2009)

My mom has created a fursona for herself but she refuses to consider herself a furry. She says she created it just so I could draw my family as furries. She has always compaired herself with a bear though.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Aug 3, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> My mom has created a fursona for herself but she refuses to consider herself a furry. She says she created it just so I could draw my family as furries. She has always compaired herself with a bear though.


She's a furry, tell her that such interests she has are furry (seriously).

Back on topic, I haven't found any close adult to me that has displayed any significant furry behavior, particular actions &/or interests, except perhaps my school counselor.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 3, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> My mom has created a fursona for herself but she refuses to consider herself a furry. She says she created it just so I could draw my family as furries. She has always compaired herself with a bear though.


Ahh real interesting... You have a cool mom lol ALl mine do is mom stuff like flowers


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 4, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Ahh real interesting... You have a cool mom lol ALl mine do is mom stuff like flowers



Lol everyone says my mom is awesome! She helped me make my first fursuit. I think she would be ok with saying she was a furry if she didn't know about all the bad stuff. Although she can be a perv herself sometimes XD


----------



## Aurali (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope. Sounds like normal mom stuff. Mines awesome though.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol. Mom's are weird.


----------



## Luxo (Aug 4, 2009)

Having furry parent's seems like it would be weird.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 4, 2009)

My Paw was fond of otters and was a fan of Ralph Wolf & Sam Sheepdog cartoons.


----------



## Shino (Aug 4, 2009)

Probably not. Halloween is one of those exceptions to the rules. Still, it's awesome that you have a basic fursuit now.

Me, I'm still deciding how I want to make use of my suit come the 31st, as I can only be in one place at a time. I need three of me.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 4, 2009)

Luxo said:


> Having furry parent's seems like it would be weird.



I would love that so much, then I have someone to talk about them to in real life.


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 5, 2009)

thank god she isn't furry


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 5, 2009)

although, if she was a furry I'd be able to make a fursuit without her freaking out...

I'll just stick to not going to furfests.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 5, 2009)

GOD I HOPE NOT.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Aug 6, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> yiff her to find out, its shes down then yes... yes she is.



that's just creepy. -____-


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 9, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> yiff her to find out, its shes down then yes... yes she is.



my wife, daughter, and me are all furry... your mom no.
ewww! why would he yiff his mom!!


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 9, 2009)

eyeplusfork said:


> that's just creepy. -____-





BlackCatOrian said:


> ewww! why would he yiff his mom!!



By the look of the stickied fetish thread, this may not be far off. Not my bag at all tho.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

No.  No shes not.


----------



## BlitheCassia (Aug 12, 2009)

I suggest this DIY costume ideas:
First, Look to classic kids' books and movies for costumes more original than whatever toy is popular this year in stores. A Robin Hood costume can be made from brown tights or long underwear, a green T-shirt belted with a leather belt, and some homemade accessories like a green felt hat, a stick-and-string bow, and a paper-towel-tube quiver. Or, create a princess or fairy costume out of a fancy nightgown, play ballet shoes, gold braid or glittery ribbons, chiffon or lace scarfs, and spray-painted metallic headpieces. A fireman, gypsy, knight, angel, pirate, clown, cat or dog costume also can be made from DIY materials at home.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 12, 2009)

Sturg-Psycho said:


> When I was eight, my mom came up with the idea of us dressing up as animals for *halloween*. She sewed two tails together, and made half the face of a fur suit for me. I haven't thought about it for quite a long time now, but I wore the costume three years in a row. She got me to dress up as a wolf, and her a cat.
> 
> Would she be considered a furry


No.


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 12, 2009)

Just shout yiff near her while asking her ato draw a vixen with monsterous knockers.. If she knows the word yiff and can draw the vixen... Then she is probably a furry.

Otherwise, probably not.


----------

